# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Απέναντι από Λευκάδα εδώ

## polemidis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ίσως είμαι λίγο off topic. Μένω στην Περατιά απέναντι από την Λευκάδα και θα μου άρεσε πολύ η ιδέα να φτιάξουμε ασύρματο δίκτυο και εδώ. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος εδώ στην περιοχή ξέρετε?
Από γνώσεις έχω ελάχιστες αλλά διαβάζω awmn και κάτι έχω αρχίσει να πιάνω  :: 

ThanX!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vigor

Και ένα site για την Περατιά Αιτωλοακαρνανίας:  :: 
*http://akarnania.net/peratia/*

----------


## c_access

Γεια σου φιλε

Μπες στο http://www.wiman.gr ειναι η ασυρματη κοινοτητα αγρινιου. Αυτο το καιρο σχεδιαζεται και ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο να υλοποιηθει λινκ με πατρα και στα αμεσα επομενα σχεδια ειναι να βγει καποιο λινκ προς τα μερη σου.
Μπες μεσα στο site, μιλα με τα παιδια, και που ξερεις ισως καποια στιγμη γινει κατι συντομα.

----------


## sinonick

δηλώνω το παρόν από πρέβεζα  ::

----------


## c_access

οπως παει το πραγμα,πρωτα θα δικτυωθει ολη η δυτικη ηπειρωτικη ελλαδα απο βορρα εως νοτο και μετα θα φτιαχτει η Ιονια Οδος!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## akritas8812

Και εγώ παρόν από Πρέβεζα, συγκεκριμένα Καστροσυκια (κοντά στον Ζάλογγο). Είμαι σε ύψωμα με τέλια οπτική προς Λευκάδα, Νότιο Κομμάτι Κέρκυρας, Παξούς και Πρέβεζα. Εάν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας στείλει pm.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## akritas8812

Στην Καστροσυκια, πλέον μόνιμα βρίσκεται και ο πατέρας μου, παλιός ράδιοερασιτέχνης (SV1BLW) ο οποίος συνεχίζει το ίδιο χόμπι αλλά με άλλο μέσο πλέον (WiFi). Γι αυτό τον λόγο θέλω να στήσω έναν κόμβο εκεί, με προοπτική να επεκταθεί το δίκτυο με Λευκάδα, Κέρκυρα, Πρέβεζα και Παξούς. Εσύ φαντάζομαι βρίσκεσαι Αθηνά. Ξέρω ότι στην Κέρκυρα υπάρχουν γύρο στους 8-10 κόμβους που λειτουργούν μεταξύ τους όπως και την Λευκάδα 1-2. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να συντονιστούμε και να έβγαινε κάτι καλό.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## akritas8812

Έστειλα e-mail στον SV8BUR, και περιμένω απάντηση.
Μήπως ξέρεις πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με τους συνάδελφους από Λευκάδα?

----------


## ntrits

Δίνω και γω το παρόν από απέναντι, από Ιθάκη... αν με βλέπει κανεις!!!!
(Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει έτοιμος)

----------


## koyrtis

Αν και λιγο καθυστερημενα απο λευκαδα υπαρχει ενδιαφερον , σου στελνω με πμ μαιλ και τηλ.

----------

